# Glam8babes first tutorials! lots of Green & Blue *Pic heavy*



## glam8babe (Jun 19, 2007)

Hey MAC lovers
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 this is my first EVER tutorial! i haven't had much experience with makeup like most of you guys but i've tried my best and i love it! I've never blended colours together before so i think i did pretty well at my first attempt hehe... You guys have helped me so much and i just wanna thank you all
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







  Hopefully i'll do more tutorials in the future once i get my MAC collection growing lol anyway here it goes:

*WHAT I USED:*




*SKIN*
SIMPLE skincare cleanser
SIMPLE skincare toner
Clarins multi-active day cream moustiruser
Smashbox photo finish foundation primer
*MAKEUP*
MAC mineralize satinfinish SPF15 foundation NW20
Chanel double perfection foundation in 45 Rose
Maybelline SunGlow skin booster makeup
No7 loose powder
MAC paint - bare canvas
Benefit Realness of Concealness set [used Boi-ing concealer, lip plump and high beam]
MAC Barbie beauty powder in Pearl sunshine
MAC blusher in Fluerry
Elizabeth arden bronzer
MAC Barbie e/s in Springtime Skipper
MAC e/s in Carbon
Some random blue pigment i found in an old set
MAC tendertone gloss in Tender Baby
Lancome Juicy Tube in 56 Miss Rosé
MAC liquidlast liner in Aqualine
H&M eyebrow pencil in Blonde
Lancome kohl pencil liner
Lancome Hypnose mascara
2true liquid liner in Black
MAC slimshine in Pink d'lush
Elizabeth arden 8 hour lip balm
*TOOLS*
MAC 116 blush brush
Playboy travel brush set [used concealer, lip and crease brushes]
Ruby & Millie foundation brush
Hard Candy brush set [used all apart from liner brush]
Elizabeth Arden small kabuki brush
Eyelash curlers
----------------------------------------------------------
-First i cleansed, toned, moisturised my skin then once the moisturiser soaked in i patted on some Smashbox photo finish foundation primer all over my face so that my foundation will look flawless...

-Next i squeezed some chanel foundation onto the back of my hand then some MAC foundation next to it then some Maybelline bronze boosting makeup. I mix these together because the Chanel is abit too thick and quite dark so the MAC makes it lighter and makes it more liquidy.. and the maybelline stuff is basically a bronzer liquid that makes your skin glow, you can mix it with your foundation or moisturiser!





-I then apply small bits at a time to my face and neck and blend it all in until it looks like this below...





-Once the foundation is blended i apply some Elizabeth arden 8 hour lip balm to my lips to get them ready for when i apply lipstick and stuff... this stuff is amazing for moisturising the lips!






-I then get my loose powder and powder brush and get a small amount on my brush then...






...apply it to my t-zone and the oiliest parts of my skin [i have such oily skin!]






-Once that's blended in i grab my Benefit realness of concealness kit and my lil Playboy concealer brush and dip it in the Boi-ing concealer...






...then apply it under my eyes to hide any dark circles






-Then i grab my bare canvas paint and i use a lil concealer brush to apply it because if i use my fingers, most of the paint will get stuck in my nails so a lil concealer brush works just as good...






...apply it all over the lid upto the brow bone and blend until it's all even on each eye






-Next i use my springtime skipper e/s which i love! i use my Hard Candy e/s brush for this as it picks up alot of colour easily






...then apply to the inner corners of my eyes and abit further out 






-I forgot to take pics of the next 2 steps so i'll just write it here...
Next i use the same e/s brush and pick up some random blue pigment stuff i had lying in my draw lol and apply it just after the springtime skipper [i.e in the centre]...next i use my carbon e/s on the outer corners so it should look like this below...[Black, Blue, Green]






-Then i get my Hard Candy blending brush and blend away..first time for me lol!






-Then i apply my eyebrow pencil to make them look more neat and tidy






-Next i use my liquidlast liner [aqualine] under my bottom lashes [god this liner is so hard to use on this area!] 






-it should look like this... EWww yes it looks gross but im not finished yet lol






-Then i apply my liquid liner on my top lids and do a lil flick at the end






...it then looks like this!






-Now it's time for the kohl pencil on the water line to add more darkness!






..and it will look like this






-I curl my lashes...i forgot to take a pic of me applying mascara but you all know what that looks like lol





----------------------------------------------------------
THIS IS WHAT IT LOOKS LIKE UPTO NOW















----------------------------------------------------------

-Now it's time for the cheeks! I grab my powder brush and use my barbie loves mac pearl sunshine b/p [it's all cracked because of a flight to the caribbean
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ]






...and apply it on my cheeks and forehead for a cute lil glow






-Then use my 116 blush brush to dip in my fluerry blush






...and smile so my cheeks pop out more then apply it on the apples!





-Then i get my lil kabuki brush and sweep it in my EA powder...






... suck my cheeks in abit so i can see my cheek bones then apply it under my cheek bones so it defines them






-Now i add my Benefit lip plump [its a primer that plumps!] and wait till it dries






-whilst waiting for it to dry i apply high beam skin enhancer on my cheeks to give them a nice highlighting glow






-Now the lip plump is dry i apply my Playboy lip brush on my slim shine pink d'lush lipstick and...






...apply it on my lips ofcourse!






-and add a lil bit of juicy tube gloss to the centre of my lips for more shine






AND IM DONE!!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


































Jordan is my idol!











-Got my new chanels on
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








--------------------------------------------------






Thanks for looking =) i hope you like it


----------



## Hilly (Jun 19, 2007)

you are so cute! i love your pink phone!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 19, 2007)

thankyou hunny =)


----------



## makeupgal (Jun 19, 2007)

I DO like it!  Nice tut.  And your fuzzy phone is the cutest!


----------



## AfricanaEyes (Jun 19, 2007)

Stunning! I think you did a GREAT job, sis. I'm not a pro at make-up yet either but Specktra has been soooo influential on my little successes. Yaaaay! Keep up the awesome job!!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 19, 2007)

thanks so much girlies i was scared incase nobody liked it lol! x


----------



## SuSana (Jun 19, 2007)

This is a good tutorial for your first time!  Oh and I like Jordan too


----------



## riacarolina (Jun 19, 2007)

awesome job!!! esp for your first tut!!!


----------



## bambidandi (Jun 20, 2007)

very nice tutorial! well done!

I feel dumb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Who is jordan?


----------



## ductapemyheartt (Jun 20, 2007)

this is a very nice tut, doll!


----------



## macface (Jun 20, 2007)

love it.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 20, 2007)

Great Job!  Didn't seem like your first time AT ALL.  Even though you say you forgot a couple things, it was very detailed.  Especially your list of products and tools used.

Keep up the good work.

I have to get a digital camera.  You all have me itching to do one.


----------



## Bybs (Jun 20, 2007)

Gorgeous! I love the pink fluffy phone.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jun 20, 2007)

Very cute...


----------



## mac-cakes (Jun 20, 2007)

Hey Barbie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Its pursebuzz... 

I just gotta say I love this look!!! I'm soo sorry about your powder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wonder if you can crush it up and put some liquid to reseal it.. 

I hope you are doing well!!


----------



## Jayne (Jun 20, 2007)

thanks!! 
wow, I really love the cheeks! 
maybe you can press your beauty powder!? (just like the pressed pigments)


----------



## addicted*to*MAC (Jun 20, 2007)

love it becks, it looks gawjusss <333
make sure you keep posting =]
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Lissa (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks for this, I really like the look and especially love the glowing cheeks and I have to have that lip colour now! Shame about the beauty powder, definitely try pressing it or something so you don't lose any more? I really liked this tutorial, my makeup sucks sometimes so I love seeing how others do it, so much better than mine!! I liked the trick of mixing the bronzing liquid with the foundation too, and I haven't tried custom mixing my own foundation yet so I will have to do it, looks easier than it sounds lol?!


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 20, 2007)

wow i really liked the outcome for this. really pretty!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bambidandi* 

 
_very nice tutorial! well done!

I feel dumb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Who is jordan?_

 
jordan is a glamour model int eh uk. she used to do topless photoshhots. not so much anymore and shes toned down as shes married with children. shes got a reality show and some biographies out. really famous over here but shes a really sweet person as well. she tells it how it is, thats why shes kinda popular


----------



## Jools (Jun 20, 2007)

Thanks for your tut, I'm definitely going to try this. Btw, I like your nails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish I could wear mine this long


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturalSister19* 

 
_Great Job! Didn't seem like your first time AT ALL. Even though you say you forgot a couple things, it was very detailed. Especially your list of products and tools used.

Keep up the good work.

I have to get a digital camera. You all have me itching to do one._

 
Thankyou =) well ive been looking at tutorials alot recently so i guess i tried to do it like the others lol i didnt realise how hard it was! and yeh you should do one... its really fun if you have nothing to do


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mac-cakes* 

 
_Hey Barbie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Its pursebuzz... 

I just gotta say I love this look!!! I'm soo sorry about your powder 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I wonder if you can crush it up and put some liquid to reseal it.. 

I hope you are doing well!!_

 
oh hey hunni =D yeh i was so upset when i found out lol but i can still use it so thats all that matter...i could try that!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_Thanks for this, I really like the look and especially love the glowing cheeks and I have to have that lip colour now! Shame about the beauty powder, definitely try pressing it or something so you don't lose any more? I really liked this tutorial, my makeup sucks sometimes so I love seeing how others do it, so much better than mine!! I liked the trick of mixing the bronzing liquid with the foundation too, and I haven't tried custom mixing my own foundation yet so I will have to do it, looks easier than it sounds lol?!_

 
hey hunni =) no problem.. yeh its a great lip colour! i want more lol..im gn try something with the powder because im scared incase i spill it all on the floor or something

mixing foundation is easy! you should try it..u just gotta mix it in then once you put it on your face just blend all the foundation together and it will look a perfect colour!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_wow i really liked the outcome for this. really pretty!




jordan is a glamour model int eh uk. she used to do topless photoshhots. not so much anymore and shes toned down as shes married with children. shes got a reality show and some biographies out. really famous over here but shes a really sweet person as well. she tells it how it is, thats why shes kinda popular 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yes i love jordan! =D


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 20, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Jools* 

 
_Thanks for your tut, I'm definitely going to try this. Btw, I like your nails 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish I could wear mine this long_

 
lol yeh its quite hard sometimes but ive got used to them now! The only thing i cant do it put jewelry on .. you know the ones you have to clasp together with your nails [if you get me] i have to ask someone to do it for me lol


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 20, 2007)

Great tut..you are very pretty & this was great!  Great job!!!


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 20, 2007)

Great job! It look real nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your so Cute!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 20, 2007)

thanks girls


----------



## Kelaia (Jun 20, 2007)

Very cute


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 20, 2007)

thanks hunni =)


----------



## Suzyn (Jun 21, 2007)

Love it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love green and blue on eyes!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  No wonder I love MAC.

Again, you did a great job.  I never seem to have the time to do anything on here but make a few posts
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and Im really liking that I looked at your tutorial!


----------



## Karen_B (Jun 21, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## Emmi (Jun 21, 2007)

Great tut!! =)


----------



## missBOMBcheLLe (Jun 21, 2007)

*cute tut! sorry about ur pearL sunshine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 put the rest in an empty sifter jar 'n it'LL be like loose shimmer powder... then pop a blot or pressed powder in the empty barbie container! that's what i did to my diana ross compact 'n now my bLot powder is in a pretty, shiny pink compact 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *missBOMBcheLLe* 

 
_*cute tut! sorry about ur pearL sunshine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 put the rest in an empty sifter jar 'n it'LL be like loose shimmer powder... then pop a blot or pressed powder in the empty barbie container! that's what i did to my diana ross compact 'n now my bLot powder is in a pretty, shiny pink compact 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*​_

 

Thanks for the great idea!


----------



## NicksWifey (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow, you did a great job for your first tutorial! Congratulations! You're adorable and you look like a Barbie doll!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 21, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NicksWifey* 

 
_Wow, you did a great job for your first tutorial! Congratulations! You're adorable and you look like a Barbie doll!_

 
aww thanks for your sweet message =) i soo dont look like a barbie but you do your stunning!


----------



## foxyqt (Jun 21, 2007)

you so cute! love the look =D thanks for the tutorial~!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 21, 2007)

no problem foxyqt =) ill be doing more pretty soon!


----------



## breathless (Jun 22, 2007)

that looks great! thank you sweetie!


----------



## iamgrape1119 (Jun 22, 2007)

aww. this is such a great tut!! you should do it more often!!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 22, 2007)

thanks girls! yeh ill be doing more soon =D


----------



## JCBean (Jun 22, 2007)

I love how much your cheeks glow, they look fab! I reallly want to try that Maybelline boosting drops, heard sooooo many good things about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Great tut, and I can't believe it was your first!!!! x


----------



## jess1cuh (Jun 23, 2007)

stunning!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks girls!

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JCBean* 

 
_I love how much your cheeks glow, they look fab! I reallly want to try that Maybelline boosting drops, heard sooooo many good things about it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Great tut, and I can't believe it was your first!!!! x_

 
Yeah! its a really great product but be careful theres 3 different shades i didnt realise this till i got home but luckily i got the right shade lol


----------



## JCBean (Jun 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_Thanks girls!



Yeah! its a really great product but be careful theres 3 different shades i didnt realise this till i got home but luckily i got the right shade lol_

 
Thanks Glam 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I didn't know that, so thank you. Will definitely have to check this out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




xx


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 25, 2007)

thanks girlssss x


----------



## queenofdisaster (Jun 26, 2007)

awww you're too cute!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *queenofdisaster* 

 
_awww you're too cute!_

 

thanks to mac lol x


----------



## ginger9 (Jun 26, 2007)

You are adorable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks for the lovely tutorial!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 26, 2007)

no,problem =)


----------



## franimal (Jun 26, 2007)

you are so adorable! great tutorial! and thanks for taking the time to make this


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 27, 2007)

thanks hunny


----------



## krackatoa (Aug 4, 2007)

pretty! i think you look like bridget from the girls next door.


----------



## puppy_love_1041 (Aug 4, 2007)

love the look! you have gorgeous eyes!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *krackatoa* 

 
_pretty! i think you look like bridget from the girls next door._

 
omg i love that show! and ive heard that a few times lol i wish i had her figure and all her cute pink things though


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *puppy_love_1041* 

 
_love the look! you have gorgeous eyes!_

 
aww thanku hunny =) x


----------



## tika (Aug 5, 2007)

you are so pretty, I love your eyes


----------



## chocolategoddes (Nov 6, 2007)

perfect for spring!


----------



## cypriotdiva (Nov 16, 2007)

wow very pretty.you are one of the prettiest girls on this site.cute and flawless


----------



## tara_hearts (Nov 16, 2007)

What did you put in your hair to make it so cute and wavy? i love it


----------



## glam8babe (Nov 16, 2007)

aww thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 cypriotdiva  thats such a nice compliment!
and tara thats my natural hair lol i couldnt be bothered to do it but i usually just let it dry naturally and put abit of tigi catwalk fashionista smoothing balm in it


----------



## September (Nov 17, 2007)

very cute!


----------



## Patricia (Dec 3, 2007)

you should do more!!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Dec 3, 2007)

Wow love the makeup! You're a very pretty girl =)


----------



## prettygirl (Dec 3, 2007)

great tut!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Patricia* 

 
_you should do more!!_

 
i will! im getting a new digital camera for christmas so il be doing loads 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 along with my new makeup


----------



## MisaMayah (Dec 3, 2007)

aaww you're so adorable!! I love how you mixed all your potions for your foundation..and I love Katie too,lol =)


----------



## fingie (Dec 8, 2007)

I definately need to buy Aqualine now!


----------

